# ETL Interview



## BullseyeBoy (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey, everyone. 

I've been a member of this blog for quite some time and I could really use the help of someone in the know…

I've got to get my hands on the NEW ETL interview questions (i.e. the newest three ETL interview guides that are interchangeable between internal and external ETL candidates).

I'm not a newbie, so I do realize these questions would need to me PM-ed to me. Okay, everyone... Who can help out an impossibly desperate guy???


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 13, 2014)

The other guy has them.
http://targetpayandbenefits.blogspot.com
Scroll down, little.


----------



## BullseyeBoy (Apr 13, 2014)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> The other guy has them.
> http://targetpayandbenefits.blogspot.com
> Scroll down, little.



Thank you for the reply, Hardlinesmaster. Those have actually been floating around for quite some time and while they are helpful, they aren't the newest set of questions for ETL campus recruit interviews. I know this is true because I was told one question from the new set and that question is not present in the link that you posted. Thanks again for a helping hand, though.


----------



## Snake54 (Apr 24, 2014)

The questions will be more or less the same as those. It wouldn't really matter if you knew them anyway. You can literally bullshit your way through the interviews, if they like the cut of your jib then you'll be given an offer. Even if you answered everything correctly and would have in theory scored really high on the interview packet they could just as easily turn you down if they don't get a good vibe from you. 

Seen it happen too many times.


----------



## ISign (Apr 27, 2014)

Snake54 said:


> The questions will be more or less the same as those. It wouldn't really matter if you knew them anyway. You can literally bullshit your way through the interviews, if they like the cut of your jib then you'll be given an offer. Even if you answered everything correctly and would have in theory scored really high on the interview packet they could just as easily turn you down if they don't get a good vibe from you.
> 
> Seen it happen too many times.


this.


----------



## Hidethebodies (Apr 29, 2014)

Another thing they've been known to do is offer you a lesser position like a Sr. TL due to your "inexperience" or being overstaffed and plan to promote you in 6-8 months. Don't take it.


----------



## greydot (May 5, 2014)

Try looking on glass door for reviews after the date you think they changed. Not a slam dunk but they are often mentioned here and there on that site.


----------



## BullseyeBoy (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for the help, everyone. I will have to just keep on looking…


----------



## GSTLLove (May 28, 2014)

Kindof along the same lines... to just give you my vantage point. And ask for advice from others:

I'm a current Sr. TL ... have been for almost a year. Have been a high performing TL for all five years I've worked for Target. Been working with every ETL/STL I know and they all say I'm ready for ETL... was when I transferred to my current store two years ago. I've covered in the absence of our ETL twice (once on medical leave; once in the three month gap between ETLs). I've trained three ETL-GEs. I've developed my team members to positions from GSA to ETL (_seriously_... interviewed and is now an ETL). They've all told me see me as a peer, not as someone who reports to them. I've been prepped for ETL interviews with my DTL and was told "Late May, Early June"... but I know there is no way they'll send me up unless our scores are green in everything (Conversion, Vibe, InStocks with this new rollout, etc). I also know my district has a lot going on right now. (Without giving away my location... let's say new stores opening soon-  so the typical Mass Hire, Planorama, Soft Opening, Grand Opening shenanigans).

I don't want to give up on Target. We've been through a lot together- Me & Bullseye... you know? But when is enough _*enough*?_

... Lately been singing "Say Something" by A Great Big World & Christina Aguilera on repeat...


----------



## StaticSun (May 28, 2014)

AFAIK, we've been asked not to provide these questions as a result of legal action against this forum's owner. Sorry!


----------

